# Shot a 1911 today



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck, close your eyes for this one.

I was fortunate and found a fellow forum member to let me shoot his Walther P99C today (Thanks Eddie!!!). I've been searching for my CCW, and this was the last on my list to test fire.

I've never even picked up a 1911 until today. The range owner is a died-in-the-wool 1911 fan ("I'd rather have my 5 sisters work in a whorehouse than own a 9mm"). 

Anyway, after showing me the Kimber, I felt I had to shoot one. I took turns at 7 yards firing 8 rounds apiece with the other forum member. Neither of us is a marksman, but even with this type of alternating firing at the target, we blew the center out of the target. 

The recoil wasn't anything like I expected. A very sweet gun to handle.

Now I've got to rethink what I want for a CCW.

Opinions? (since I didn't fire the compact Kimber, any opinions on how it compares to the full size?)

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, what did ya think of the P99c? 

I love 1911s too. But, they are heavier. And, compact ones tend to have a bit more problems than their larger brethren. The gun was originally designed for govt sized. When ya start tweaking sized and frame material, SOMETIMES (not all the time, before I get flamed), the small ones start having issues. Even in the name brands - Kimber, Springfield, etc...

Research it on your own, but I would feel that it would be "somewhat" of a crap shoot to buy a 1911 w/ less than a 4" barrel.

I carried a Glock 26 for 8 years simply because of the toughness of the finish and not having to worry about rust. I NEVER had to wipe that sucker down w/ oil on the outside. I only used a toothbrush to re-oil the rails about 1x a month. You'd have to be a bit more diligent w/ any other gun that doesn't have the tennifer finish.

Anyway, I'm not trying to dissuade you. But what you like


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Buy yourself a stainless Officer's model (4") for concealed carry in a good brand; Colt, Kimber, Springfield, etc. and never look back. You'll not be sorry and you'll have a great carry gun to fulfill you CCW needs while you check out all the other styles of pistols. And the stainless will live through the Gulf Coast humidity just fine.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Buy yourself a stainless Officer's model (4") for concealed carry in a good brand; Colt, Kimber, Springfield, etc. and never look back. You'll not be sorry and you'll have a great carry gun to fulfill you CCW needs while you check out all the other styles of pistols. And the stainless will live through the Gulf Coast humidity just fine.


YUP. What Charilie said!!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me throw one more in the fray and that is S&W scandium PD with a 41/4' barrel. Weights 27oz mty. I been packing one in a IWB holster for about 2 weeks and it's great. Recoils no more than 5" models. At 30' it's a tack driver. Good luck in what ever you get.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Buy yourself a stainless Officer's model (4") for concealed carry in a good brand; Colt, Kimber, Springfield, etc. and never look back. You'll not be sorry and you'll have a great carry gun to fulfill you CCW needs while you check out all the other styles of pistols. And the stainless will live through the Gulf Coast humidity just fine.


+1
I have a kimber eclipse ultra and it is more(yup more) accurate than my colt commander BUT the 3'' 1911's are finnicky and if you arent experienced with them they will frustrate you...start with a 4-4 1/4" 1911 and then later mebbe a shortie


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I'm a little bias on this subject, but you can't go wrong with a Kimber Pro CPD II...  I love everything about it... Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think everyone here is basically talkinga bout 4" barreled 1911s, though, right?

I've read so many stories of hell w/ the 3.5" 1911s, or the 3" ones.

Anyway, I still like the 1911 design too - so, nothing wrong w/ that


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got to mix-it-up I carry a full size year round Colt Double Eagle with no problems.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

I too own a Kimber Pro CDP and love it. I've read about folks having problems with all sizes of Kimbers. Never had a single mechanical issue with mine. It's a sweet gun.

Been carrying it for just about three years now, and I am having a problem concealing the full size grip in summertime attire. Also, the ambi safety bothers me for carrying condition one. I have a new Brown narrow strong side safety and steel MSH to be installed one day (not by me). The grip is hard for me to hide. A four-inch barrel is as short as I will go with a 1911-based pistol.

My next gun purchase is going to be a replacement of the Kimber, and setup just for CCW. I want an officer-sized frame for better concealment. Have narrowed it down to either a Les Baer Stinger or a Wilson CQB Compact. No ambi safety, 4# trigger, Novak ghost single dot rear night sight.

At this point I'm leaning towards the Wilson with a blended magwell to give me just a little more to hang on to. This gun in a fine IWB holster would make great carry unit.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I go along with baldy's recommendation regarding the S&W scandium (SC) or PD. I might also recommend another 1911 that has gained quite a rep in a very short period of time...the Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail. Lots of Ed Brown parts make this gun an outstanding value. You won't go wrong with either the S&W or DW though. Both are top shelf stuff.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Keep in mind that the 1911 design is somewhat more finicky than more modern designs. I carried a 1911 for many years, up until I switched to Glock last year. In my opinion, the 1911 is an enthusiast's gun. If you are the type of shooter who likes to do constant maintenance on your gun, a quality 1911 will probably work well for you. As Shipwreck alludes to, modern guns like the Glock are almost maintenance-free, while the 1911 is more sensitive and doesn't tolerate neglect very well.

1911s are generally more ammo-sensitive that modern designs, so fire lots of your intended defense round before carrying. I think 200 rounds is the minimum. Other people have higher or lower standards. I saw a post on here not long ago where a 1911 shooter was pleased that his pistol fired 400 rounds before failing to feed. That's okay, and I would have accepted that when I carried a 1911, but now that I carry more modern guns, I'd find it unacceptable.

You should also invest in some higher-level training if you're going to use a 1911. The lighter trigger makes it even more imperative to keep your finger off the trigger, especially if you have the misfortune of having to hold someone at gunpoint or search an area, so you'll need to have superior trigger finger discipline. You will also need to learn to work the safety lever properly, which isn't quite as simple as it sounds. I see untrained people working the safety improperly literally every time I shoot at a public range or in a match. This is a danger to them and potentially to others.

So, in a nutshell, if you're willing to use a more maintenance-intensive design and take higher-level training, the 1911 will work for you. If not, choose a more modern gun.

My preferences in popularly-priced 1911 brands, in order:

1. S&W
2. Springfield
3. Colt
4. Kimber

Your mileage may vary.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks to all. Lots to consider.

Shipwreck, I did like the the Walther. I just didn't shoot as well with it.

There are some howevers: This was a .40, I've been shooting 9mm (although that did seem to matter to me when I picked up the full-sized Kimber). The Walther I fired was a Q/A, rather than the A/S (did I get those initials in the right order?). I don't know if those two factors would make a difference or not.

I still haven't shot your gun.

Good news on the Walther front: I made a side trip to Cabella's in Buda yesterday, and picked up a Walther P99 that shoots plastic bb's. Man that store is huge. They didn't carry any of the Walther's other than the Air Soft type or the .22 type.

I'm going to go visit with my local gun dealer tomorrow.

Then I think I'll just sit down and start pulling my hair out.

:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, actually the QA is a different trigger than the A/S - it is consistent, like a Glock. But, it is has a heavier trigger than the A/S. I have 3 A/S guns actually. And, I had been planning to get a QA just for the hell of it. But, I tried one again today in Houston at Gander Mountain (I passed by the store anyway - thought I would go in). And, I've decided that as much as I love my P99s - I only like it in the A/S. I don't see myself buying a QA - They even had on in 9mm green - Just what I had wanted.

I think the A/S trigger makes the gun more accurate because ya don't have t o pull as hard to make it fire.

And, as for the .40 cal - I wouldn't wanna shoot a P99c in .40 cal myself - gun would jump way too much


----------

